# Where are all the big banana shaped FA's at???



## goofy girl (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been on these boards for like, 4 years or something and I haven't seen one big banana FA yet.


WHERE ARE YOU BIG BANANA FA?!??!!?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 11, 2009)

You called?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 11, 2009)

hot pic!!! where have you been hiding?!?! :smitten::smitten::smitten::eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 11, 2009)

Come on FA's!!! I want to see more of your big banana pics!!


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey chickadee, why don't you come over here and peel me. I got the potassium you've been craving.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm a real good sex person. I do it _all_ the different ways.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jul 11, 2009)

I hear banana FA's are especially helpful when you're trying to learn how to put condom on!!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

babyjeep21 said:


> I hear banana FA's are especially helpful when you're trying to learn how to put condom on!!!



I just want an FA with a really big banana


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

I just ate a chocolate covered banana on a stick. It was yummy!:eat2:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I just ate a chocolate covered banana on a stick. It was yummy!:eat2:



is that what you call it? :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 11, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Hey chickadee, why don't you come over here and peel me. I got the potassium you've been craving.



mmmm...yeah baby.... I love a lot of potassium!!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 11, 2009)

Now wouldn't AJ be the big banana FA? lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know banana FAs are ok, but I don't like the peels. I really like the cucumber FAs.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> peels





Famouslastwords said:


> cucumber


OH GOD THE PAIN


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 11, 2009)

The Big Banana:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 11, 2009)

To Wag: You must be psycho cuz I like the peels on cucumber! I don't like the peels on bananas. DUH.

He must be a watermelon FA. He's got a thick skull.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2009)

This guy has many banana shapes and he's big. I dunno where he's at tho. 

View attachment motordupe44.jpg


----------



## joh (Jul 12, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> I just want an FA with a really big banana


Present and accounted for!


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 12, 2009)

This place is unfairly prejudiced against string bean FAs! We get no love because we fall outside of the clique.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 12, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> This place is unfairly prejudiced against string bean FAs! We get no love because we fall outside of the clique.



Vertical or horizontal string beans?


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 12, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Vertical or horizontal string beans?



It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> To Wag: You must be psycho cuz I like the peels on cucumber! I don't like the peels on bananas. DUH.
> 
> He must be a watermelon FA. He's got a thick skull.



You can have all of your cucumber, carrot, celery and watermelon FA's. The ONLY ones for me are BANANA FA'S!! 



Littleghost said:


> This place is unfairly prejudiced against string bean FAs! We get no love because we fall outside of the clique.




Sorry sweetie, but I like a nice big banana FA


Santaclear said:


> This guy has many banana shapes and he's big. I dunno where he's at tho.



WHERE can I find him!??!!?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 12, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> This place is unfairly prejudiced against string bean FAs! We get no love because we fall outside of the clique.



Matt, you seem more like a sweet pea!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2009)

I would like to know why this thread hasn't been moved to the banana forum yet.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2009)

You know Rainy, if you don't like my thread then don't post in it. It's as simple as that.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2009)

Someone's been breathing a little too much ethylene gas, haven't they?




















Goofer :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2009)

Rainy, I don't even have any idea what you're talking about. Does ethylene gas come from bananas??


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2009)

Where all my ethylene gas-huffing turkey shaped BBWs at?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2009)

Santa can't you read?? I'm not here to talk about turkey shapes girls. All I want is to see if there are any BIG BANANA FA's out there so don't try to take my thread over.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Rainy, I don't even have any idea what you're talking about. Does ethylene gas come from bananas??



Yes. And it's ethylene-tooting banana FAs that are making the hole in the ozone layer even while we sit here in this thread making jokes. But if banana FAs are your preference, I'm not here to judge.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Yes. And it's ethylene-tooting banana FAs that are making the hole in the ozone layer even while we sit here in this thread making jokes. But if banana FAs are your preference, I'm not here to judge.



Well, there's going to be banana FA's anyway. I can't help it if they have some weird tooting gas...but I might as well enjoy them if I can LOL


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Santa can't you read?? I'm not here to talk about turkey shapes girls. All I want is to see if there are any BIG BANANA FA's out there so don't try to take my thread over.



I hear you Goofy but I been out here all night!! Where my turkey shapers at??!?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I hear you Goofy but I been out here all night!! Where my turkey shapers at??!?



I have no idea where your turkey girls are at, I'm just trying to find a banana fa. I know there must be some here.


----------



## KFD (Jul 12, 2009)

I got something banana-shaped!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2009)

KFD said:


> I got something banana-shaped!



:smitten::smitten::smitten:
....................................................


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, mines not yellow.


----------



## prettysteve (Jul 12, 2009)

Representing the Big Banana F.A.s 

View attachment big-banana.jpg


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jul 12, 2009)

I just can't see the a-peel of this thread.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 12, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I hear you Goofy but I been out here all night!! Where my turkey shapers at??!?


Turkey Shapers?
Sounds like Spanx for Poultry.

-Rusty
(It's Poultry Emotion)


----------



## steadydecline (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello, boys. ;D


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 12, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I just can't see the a-peel of this thread.



Careful, a bunch of these people can turn really dark in response to puns and that's pudding it mildly!  They're actually just looking for an enthusiastic Chiquita of any size. What girl doesn't love a cunning linguist? :eat2:  :doh:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 12, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Careful, a bunch of these people can turn really dark in response to puns and that's pudding it mildly!  They're actually just looking for an enthusiastic Chiquita of any size. What girl doesn't love a cunning linguist? :eat2:  :doh:



No not a Chiquita of ANY size. A BIG banana


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> No not a Chiquita of ANY size. A BIG banana





Exactly! And, if no banana around, a cuke. They are, after all, ribbed for her pleasure.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2009)

Where all my supersized pencilbutt banana pearshapers at?


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2009)

Two pages and not one word yet about plantains. Nobody loves the plantain.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 12, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I hear you Goofy but I been out here all night!! Where my turkey shapers at??!?



Turkey shapes?!

You told _me_ that you liked tugboat shapes.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 12, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Two pages and not one word yet about plantains. Nobody loves the plantain.



Do not forget zucchini, my friend. Zucchini makes a fine FA, too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2009)

If ever a thread was calling out for AJ, it's this one.

AJ, an FA, as CC Banana:



View attachment 181-CC.jpg



View attachment 179-CC.jpg



View attachment 193 CC-HB-Carla.jpg



View attachment 195-CC-AM.jpg



View attachment 27 me CC.jpg​


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 12, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Matt, you seem more like a sweet pea!



I have vegetable-identity confusion.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2009)

SVS- THANK YOU!! I'm SO glad that someone FINALLY understands what I'm talking about.

All you guys looking for tugboats, zucchini's, turkey, lavender, coffee can butt, and Coke bottle bottom shapes need to go find your own thread and stop trying to take over my space.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2009)

Where my trousers at?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> .... go find your own thread and stop trying to take over my space.





Take over your space?....I see a line of banana's in front of it.




Yeah, Goof....you heard me.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2009)

You see a line in front but you should see what's out back at her place. I was sent this photo anonymously. 

Beware banana FAs! You've been warned. (No clue why she writes on them in Japanese after she's had her way with them, but I'm sure it's something dastardly.)


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> All you guys looking for tugboats, zucchini's, turkey, lavender, coffee can butt, and Coke bottle bottom shapes need to go find your own thread and stop trying to take over my space.



I come here looking for support! Everyone on this thread is too old to understand what I'm going through.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 12, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> I have vegetable-identity confusion.



I meant your personality. Because you seem like a sweet person.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever watched the show Weeds, when the uncle teaches the young nephew to stop using socks and then clogging up the toilet, so he tells him to use banana peels. And then the mother gets all happy because she thinks her kid is choosing fruit as a snack instead of junk food.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2009)

rainyday said:


> (No clue why she writes on them in Japanese after she's had her way with them, but I'm sure it's something dastardly.)




Kamakaze nanners. 

From the varying sizes of peels, to the age spots...looks like our Goof is very catholic in her tastes.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> SVS- THANK YOU!! I'm SO glad that someone FINALLY understands what I'm talking about.
> 
> All you guys looking for tugboats, zucchini's, turkey, lavender, coffee can butt, and Coke bottle bottom shapes need to go find your own thread and stop trying to take over my space.



But what about we icosahedrons? 

View attachment Icosahedron.gif


----------



## mango (Jul 14, 2009)

*That is all.


*


----------



## rainyday (Jul 14, 2009)

Wait, you skipped the foreplay step.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 14, 2009)

Banana porn. Sweet.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow...she popped his cherry waaaaaay over to the other side of the pan. You GO Banawoman!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 14, 2009)

I still don't quite get what this thread is about.  but then it's been a long day and I'm tired too.

But I did like the pics of the dude in the banana costume. :happy:

The banana porn was cool, too.

Me? I absolutely loathe bananas as a fruit...yes, I hated them as a kid, too.

I'm just an FA who's shaped like me. ~Shrugs~


Dennis


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 14, 2009)

Just reiterating my desire for a cucumber shaped FA. In the banana thread. Cuz I'm contrary like that. 


AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT GOOFY GIRL THERES A POOL OF JELLO AND WHIPPED CREAM WE CAN WRESTLE IN WITH YOUR NAME ON IT BITCH!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 14, 2009)

What about FAs shaped like bunches of grapes?

Those are rare, and therefore fatties covet them harder. :smitten:

Go ape for grapes!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 14, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Just reiterating my desire for a cucumber shaped FA. In the banana thread. Cuz I'm contrary like that.
> 
> 
> AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT GOOFY GIRL THERES A POOL OF JELLO AND WHIPPED CREAM WE CAN WRESTLE IN WITH YOUR NAME ON IT BITCH!



FLW- I really do like you..but take your Rutabaga Butt into the Garden Vegetable FA thread and get out of my BANANA FA THREAD (unless you have Banana Porn to contribute...then you may stay)


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I still don't quite get what this thread is about.  but then it's been a long day and I'm tired too.
> 
> But I did like the pics of the dude in the banana costume. :happy:
> 
> ...




You boys have your paysite board. We at least wanna talk about bananas. Now, let's hear all about your parts....and stuff!


Ooooooo...stuff.



greenie will be along to make a more direct request...please stay on 
the line


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 14, 2009)

In before Greenie, can you show me your biiiiiiiiiiig banana?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 14, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Do not forget zucchini, my friend. Zucchini makes a fine FA, too.



Bananas



Zandoz said:


> But what about we icosahedrons?



Bananas



Famouslastwords said:


> Just reiterating my desire for a cucumber shaped FA. In the banana thread. Cuz I'm contrary like that.
> 
> 
> AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT GOOFY GIRL THERES A POOL OF JELLO AND WHIPPED CREAM WE CAN WRESTLE IN WITH YOUR NAME ON IT BITCH!



Bananas



Fascinita said:


> What about FAs shaped like bunches of grapes?
> 
> Those are rare, and therefore fatties covet them harder. :smitten:



Bananas


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 14, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> FLW- I really do like you..but take your Rutabaga Butt into the Garden Vegetable FA thread and get out of my BANANA FA THREAD (unless you have Banana Porn to contribute...then you may stay)



Can you maybe link me and send me off with a spank like my mommy used to? :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 14, 2009)

P.S. I really was hoping to get a little sticky icky with you in the jello and whipped cream....:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Bananas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's with all the hate? This is not a banana acceptance forum.


----------



## imfree (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm putting in a plug for banana plugs.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 15, 2009)

All these bananas are drawing bugs.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 15, 2009)

Rainy's right, the bananas are really getting to be a problem. Isn't there anything you can do about this, Goofy?


----------



## mango (Jul 15, 2009)

*Well.... this is starting to get a little awkward...*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 15, 2009)

And funny.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 15, 2009)

Rut Ro Spanky - the banana needs to decide between an apple and a pear. 

What ever will he do?


Perhaps a fruit salad?!?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 15, 2009)

And the apple is obviously pissing the banana off. The pear is waiting in the wings for the banana being driven into its arms by the apple. 

Such fruit drama.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 15, 2009)

rainyday said:


> All these bananas are drawing bugs.





Santaclear said:


> Rainy's right, the bananas are really getting to be a problem. Isn't there anything you can do about this, Goofy?



I wash my bananas well and never let them stay in the house for more than a few hours...I never have banana bugs in my house


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 15, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And funny.





D_A_Bunny said:


> Rut Ro Spanky - the banana needs to decide between an apple and a pear.
> 
> What ever will he do?
> 
> ...



THERE ARE A MILLION PEAR THREADS PEOPLE. PLEASE DISCUSS ONLY BANANAS HERE. IT IS THE ONLY SHAPED FA I DESIRE.

thank you.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> THERE ARE A MILLION PEAR THREADS PEOPLE. PLEASE DISCUSS ONLY BANANAS HERE. IT IS THE ONLY SHAPED FA I DESIRE.
> 
> thank you.



yer just bananas.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I wash my bananas well and never let them stay in the house for more than a few hours...I never have banana bugs in my house



They never leave your house again. Do they?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry babe......I'm here now. I was away in prison for a while....but I learned so many new things there....... come here  



P.S. i still don know wut twitter is yet lol


----------



## mossystate (Jul 15, 2009)

rainyday said:


> They never leave your house again. Do they?





Ugh...rainy...I never thought YOU would post a money shot.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey GEF, Goofy's banana is on Twitter.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 15, 2009)

rainyday said:


> They never leave your house again. Do they?



I need a cold shower. Bad. :eat2: :smitten::eat2::smitten:


----------



## Spanky (Jul 15, 2009)

Wait a minute.....I think I get the double meaning here......hmmmmmmm

Captain Banana?? What say you?


----------



## AJ! (Jul 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I've been on these boards for like, 4 years or something and I haven't seen one big banana FA yet.
> 
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU BIG BANANA FA?!??!!?


Looks like I'm a little late to the party.

Uh... what'd I miss?

* AJ!*

PS: Thanks for posting on my behalf, SVS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2009)

There is a picture of me doing FLW in the eye on twitter.....I met her in prison :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 16, 2009)

Damn. Where all these cockroaches coming from? 

Maybe leaving those bananas and peels around wasn't such a good idea.  

View attachment american_cockroaches.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2009)

The roaches in prison were big.....they loved eating big bananas......


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok...seriously...how does anyone keep this kind of thing going for 27 pages?!?!!? This is exhausting.


BANANA FA!!


That's all I got lol


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## rainyday (Jul 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Ugh...rainy...I never thought YOU would post a money shot.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 17, 2009)

I brought some banana bread, plenty for everyone, but as soon as I turned my back those damn roaches got to it.  

View attachment Blatta-lateralis.jpg


----------



## comaseason (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm silk not _corn_-vinced there's a kernel of evidence this thread is fruitful. My _cob_! It's a-maizing how some squishy, spotted new-comer punctuation mark like nanners are preferred over a long-standing, straight-up stalwart like good old American *corn*! Hard work and timeless effort gets no respect?!?:doh: Twat's going on here? Y'all are just warped is what I'm thinking! 

Returning to hianus and thinking it should be longer (and W-I-D-E-R), like a punkin' or somethin'? Corn (and pumpkins) saved the pilgrims and made this country what it is! Let's stalk about what got us ear, m'K?


----------



## rainyday (Jul 17, 2009)

Corn loses it's heady sweetness after a while, while bananas just get sweeter. Capish?

Also, I don't think coma's pron find can be be improved on--flasher banana for the win!


----------



## comaseason (Jul 18, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Corn loses it's heady sweetness after a while, while bananas just get sweeter. Capish?
> 
> Also, I don't think coma's pron find can be be improved on--flasher banana for the win!



I giggled like a 7th grade idiot when I saw it. Ahh to be so juvenille at this age.


----------



## Jezzebelle (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 19, 2009)

comaseason said:


>




*schlick schlick schlick schlick schlick*


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 19, 2009)

*The P_ got this one*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 20, 2009)

View attachment 67344
..........


----------



## rainyday (Jul 20, 2009)

Well hell. Now I had to go google to find out if those were real. Apparently they are, and they also come ribbed for...nevermind.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is a little something to think about.
(well actually, not so little!) 

View attachment jh-slide-12[1].jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Exactly! And, if no banana around, a cuke. They are, after all, ribbed for her pleasure.


Take off and cuke the site from orbit.
It's the only way to be sure.

-Rusty


----------

